
What Is Going to Happen with Humans in the Age of Artificial Intelligence? - sandergansen
https://medium.com/sander-gansen/sanders-book-club-life-3-0-bb4260713a6b
======
ankurdhama
IMO the whole "singularity/Super AGI" is just like any religion, the only
difference is this that this one talks about "we will create the God".

